# turbo question



## sentrawhip (Apr 13, 2004)

on the hotshot turbo kit for a ga16de will you lose anything like the a/c like on a supercharger or is it nothing but power with all the comforts of home?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

You will still be able to use you a/c....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sentrawhip said:


> nothing but power with all the comforts of home


----------

